# 4X8 Start up



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Fellas,

I am looking to return to the hobby of model railroading. It's been almost 20 years since I've run a train. I have an old HO set on a 4X8 platform. It is made up of brass track that needs a lot of cleaning. It is also run on the old DC format. I was wondering if you guys could do it again, would ditch the brass and upgrade to the nickel? Would you ditch the DC and upgrade to the DCC? Are my old locomotives compatible or are they able to be converted? For the money should I just suck it up and purchase a $200 starter kit from somewhere with a newer locomotive, track, and power pack?

Any advice would be appreciated. I'm still not 100% if my trains even work. I'm hoping to plug them in over the next few days for a test run.

Thanks guys,
Tommy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

If you're starting new, and have a few extra dollars to spend, I'd suggest you shelf the brass, and jump right into nickel silver ... you'll be happier with the low required cleaning down the road.

(That said, I built a 4x8 a couple of years ago and incorporated some brass track from my youth ... but that was mainly for nostalgic reasons, more than anything else. Yes, it requires more frequent cleaning. But it works fine thereafter, and the price was right ... already in my pocket, so to speak.)

So ... Rule #1 applies here ... it's your layout ... whatever you say, goes!

If you do opt to use the brass, ditch all of the old, bent brass rail joiners, and use new, fresh nickel-silver rail joiners throughout.

(I'll defer to DCC guys for comments there.)

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Go a head with the DC it is paid for. But and thing that is bought from this point should be bought with converting to DCC later.

Rule one it is your world. Make it the way you want, and it will be right.

Myself and many others on here have dropped back in to the worlds greatest hobby after taking 15 - 20 years off. After I got back in to it a feel like I wasted those year.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I am going to echo what TJ and Southern said...nickel-silver would be a better choice for track. You could always set up a new nickel-silver layout, and use some of the brass track in yards where only a string of boxcars will be parked on it. I agree that everything you buy from this point forward should at least be DCC Ready, where a decoder could be dropped in easily if you would want to go DCC. I would give DCC a consideration if you build beyond a 4 X 8 and have the ability to run two trains or more at once. 

Chad


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nickle Silver track is less maintenance than brass track.
Most old locomotives can be converted to DCC, but most old locomotives are still going to be far less of a performer than a new DCC engine.
Get a good DCC controller, but not a DCC starter set with track and an engine...Most are just a waste and come with very under graded DCC controller and engine.
Good DCC controllers are Digitrax, and NCE.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

as far as using your old DC hardware go for it, I got a train that my parents bought me two years ago and I still love running it, I do have two DCC LoCos that I use also and I got the bachman DCC controller and for me it works great for my needs.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I second what most others have said. Most everything you have can be used on a DCC layout. You can even run one DC loco on a DCC setup along with your DCC locos. Have a ball with your trains, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> You can even run one DC loco on a DCC setup along with your DCC locos.


This is done via "zero stretching", explained below. That said, I've read that this is risky to the health of a DC motor, and has fried many in the past. Go with caution here. The threat is when the loco is sitting idle, with DCC power running through the track ... something to avoid ...

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

TJ


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think I'm going to go with what I have for now. I am going to try and clean up my track and see if it works. As I upgrade I think I'm going to move into DCC and nickel track. I think that's my best option when it comes to finances as well.

I'll be honest with you guys. Just like all of us I have always been fascinated by trains, big and small. My biggest motivation for getting back into this is the fact that I am now a father of a son. I have a nephew who is glued to the video games, that's his thing, however he'll never change a tire or jump a battery. I want my son to learn how to solve small problems with something tangible like issues you run into with a model train. I loved working on my trains as a kid, creating your own world as you see it and I hope he'll love it as much as I did. 

I am still looking to do this myself as well and hopefully get back into a life long hobby that I can enjoy with my son and maybe his son someday.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommy,

That's a great post, above ... you are so right ... getting a kid fiddling with the fundamental mechanics -- and required imagination -- that go hand-in-hand with model trains will teach him much, much more lasting know-how and creativity than he would ever find in the confines of some tech video game.

Your son is quite lucky to have that spirit instilled in you, and soon, in him, too!

TJ


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks TJ,

As soon as I shake the dust off I'll get a picture of what I have. Some of this stuff is old but old doesn't always mean inoperable. Cross your fingers for me boys, should be a good time.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive been away for 50 years and came back. Look whats happening. Now I have to set up the new 12 x 24 shed and start lining the walls!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tommy, 
Get some liquid Tarn-X to clean up the tracks and loco wheels.
Then after that use 90% or better isopropyl alcohol or denatured alcohol to keep the track going good!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

As stated before, and in other threads, the problem with running DC locos on a DCC system is when they are parked on a powered track for an extended period of time. I have run my DC locos on my DCC system (Digitrax Super Chief Xtra and Bachmann Easy Commander) with no problems at all. You just have to remember not to park them on a live track and let them sit, which they will remind you off by the whine they make while sitting still.


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok guys, I ventured over to the local hobby shop. I took my locomotives, some of my track, and my controls. Long story short, my three locomotives were shot. It looks like they will end up as show pieces in the train graveyard. The track has been connected since my Uncle was a kid, 1970ish. Needless to say the owner of the shop recommended taking it all apart to clean. 

So after picking his brain for a little two hours, I have decided to take up the old track and start new. I have bought a little over 30' feet of Atlas nickel silver flex track, some switches, some wiring, cork, and a saw. I spent about $130 total for the incidentals. 

Anyway, he began to explain the Digitrax Zephyr start up. He has it listed in his store for $189. Anyone know anywhere to get one cheaper. I still have some rolling stock that is working fine. I am probably going to shell out a good chunk for a sweet loco with sound and one without. I figure I can be up and running again with spending around another $450ish. Does that sound about right?

I have designed a layout for my 4X8 so I will be starting my demolition/ construction tonight.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Squadcars42 said:


> I have bought a little over 30' feet of Atlas nickel silver flex track, some switches, some wiring, cork, and a saw. I spent about $130 total for the incidentals.
> 
> I still have some rolling stock that is working fine.


We get the track question a lot. As long as you can swallow the cash outlay, I think you'll be very happy with the NS track in the long run. Much easier maintenance.

Coupler technology has changed a lot in 20+ years. What type of coupler do you have on your old stock? You'll likely want to flip over to Kadee (or similar), or at least make a transition car(s) with Kadee on one end, whatever you have on the other. Plenty of guys here who can help you out with the details.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have mostly horn-hook I think.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If you are going to change your coupler, I recommend Kadee. Buy a 20 pair bulk pack of the #5 couplers. If you need hook horn I have way to many in a jar.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*digitrax*



Squadcars42 said:


> Ok guys, I ventured over to the local hobby shop. I took my locomotives, some of my track, and my controls. Long story short, my three locomotives were shot. It looks like they will end up as show pieces in the train graveyard. The track has been connected since my Uncle was a kid, 1970ish. Needless to say the owner of the shop recommended taking it all apart to clean.
> 
> So after picking his brain for a little two hours, I have decided to take up the old track and start new. I have bought a little over 30' feet of Atlas nickel silver flex track, some switches, some wiring, cork, and a saw. I spent about $130 total for the incidentals.
> 
> ...


only from what i learned as a beginner into ho trains . i too am starting out fresh and try not to make the same mistakes as i have . back to the reason for my post is the mistakes i have made so far ( especially spending money ). what i have learned so far is that dcc is the easiest to wire ( buy dcc friendly switches ) . make sure the engines when you purchase are dcc ready ( pug in decoders ) if the dont have already . i bought the digitrax zephyr starter (3amp so can run 3-4 engines)for 179 with free ship . you just have to get on the internet and decide where to buy . the shipping is where the cost is sometimes . i looked at a truck cleaner for 9.75 and they wanted 9.00 shipping .( didnt buy ) . i too have brass track and im going to use . i used steel wool to clean and nothing else and it worked just fine . all you really have to do is make sure you buy the same code track . this is getting long winded so lots of luck and look and think before you leap .
mike


----------

